
Mathematics teacher accused of inciting mass riots  once again detained - mondoshawan
https://meduza.io/en/feature/2017/04/10/mathematics-teacher-accused-of-inciting-mass-riots-now-also-accused-of-supporting-terrorism-and-once-again-detained
======
mondoshawan
Actual title is: Mathematics teacher accused of inciting mass riots now also
accused of supporting terrorism and once again detained. Had to truncate it to
fit HN's title limit.

The math professor is Dmitry Bogatov, a Debian and Tor developer.

